# Semen tanks?



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I'll be purchasing a semen tank sometime in the near future, does anyone have any brands they would recommend? Any input & info is welcome!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I was also wondering the same as I want to get a tank some day.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Ditto here.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Ok, I found a similar topic on a different forum after doing some digging. Sounds like the XC Millenium is one of the better/more prefered ones. So I'm pretty sure I'll go with that. They're just a little over $500, so not bad at all.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

If you are buying a new one I'd go with the XC Millenium, it was what I was planning on until I found a good deal on an older used tank.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks Bethany, just ordered it a little while ago!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Do you folks do your own AI? I'd sure like to hear about your experiences with your tanks and your AI'ing when you get around to it.
Also... If anybody in Western WA. wanted to group up and get an AI clinic going, I'm in. This outfit puts on clinics. Check out this link.

http://www.biogenicsltd.com/clinics.html


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

^ I would be VERY interested in doing that!! If we got 10 people who wanted to go, that would make it roughly $95 per person. I would pay that. I might know some people in my area who would be interested in going....


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Goat Song said:


> ^ I would be VERY interested in doing that!! If we got 10 people who wanted to go, that would make it roughly $95 per person. I would pay that. I might know some people in my area who would be interested in going....


Nice. Great minds think alike. Ha.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Amos said:


> Thanks Bethany, just ordered it a little while ago!


Awesome!! 

And yes Tennacross, I started doing my own AI last fall and have been really pleased with the results so far, just did a couple last fall and got a 5 really pretty kids. Planning on doing a lot more this breeding season.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

BioGenetics is a collector and seller as well. 

I haven't done AI but know a local couple with Boers that have experience, so hopefully they can help me out a bit.. Looking forward to having AI babies in the future!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

FarmGirl18 said:


> [And yes Tennacross, I started doing my own AI last fall and have been really pleased with the results so far, just did a couple last fall and got a 5 really pretty kids. Planning on doing a lot more this breeding season.


Right on. Where did you learn?
What is your conception rate?
With your technique do you just pass the cervix, or do you 
try to deposit in the uterine horns?
Do you utilize CIDRS?
Teaser bucks? Vassectimized?
Sorry.


----------

